# Audi TT 225 Remap questions



## CH_TT (Sep 12, 2011)

Hi guys,
Im considering buying a audi tt 225
i will also be looking into getting it remapped.
what sort of results could i expect from a remap?

ie gains.... 0-60,MPG.

im based in portsmouth and where would be the best place to go.

cheers
charlie


----------



## Rich196 (Mar 31, 2011)

JKM are in portsmouth and a revo dealers might be worth popping in there good buncu of guys. Should be looking at sub 6 seconds to 60, as a QS is 5.7 and its only got 240 brake. I wouldnt kill my clutch to find out tho. MGP people say you can gain a couple if you can control you right foot


----------



## CH_TT (Sep 12, 2011)

Are VAG any good for remaps?

cheers


----------



## james 91 (Jul 12, 2011)

CH_TT said:


> Are VAG any good for remaps?
> 
> cheers


You mean VAG-Check?

In which case, yes - very good by all accounts


----------



## kasandrich (Sep 5, 2011)

....and more than just a remap service, they will do a general healthcheck and ensure all is well before and after to be sure you have no boost leaks or MAF issues etc. No point in a remap if you are leaking boost.


----------



## kazinak (Mar 23, 2010)

i have stage 1 remap 268bph and 380Nm
mpg [smiley=book2.gif] better on long steady run, not so good at full boost :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## CH_TT (Sep 12, 2011)

Cheers for the responce..

Deffenatly worth the money then??


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

Most remap companies will suggest a result of about 265bhp - most will fall short, however. That said, you can get there with a few additional modifications. Put a decent panel filter in and perhaps a good cat-back exhaust and you'll achieve those sort of results. A remap on its own will probably give you about 240-250bhp, depending on what sort of condition your car is in to start with.

As far as fuel economy goes, if you're not already using a high-RON fuel you will need to with a map. Yes, the fuel economy should be better but you'll be paying more for your fuel (try to run it on standard unleaded and it will go like a bag of spanners and drink petrol like a piss-head at a free bar). All in it sort of breaks even, so at least you'll be getting the extra power without any significant increase in running costs.

Is it worth it? At the end of the day, yes. The MK1 TT is guilty of a number of accusations and one of those is that even though it is lively it is not truly rapid, and so as a sports car can be a bit disappointing. A good remap answers that issue and is a good first step in making it the car it really ought to have been. That said, there are remaps and there are remaps. They are not all the same. What you go for will depend most on what is available locally but you will get the best results from a custom map tuned to your own car. If you go down that line it pays to get any other mods you are considering done first so that your map is tuned to them.

Other than that there are plenty of generic maps out there and most people will hapily recommend whatever it is they have on their car. I'd suggest getting to a local meet and asking for a run in various cars with different maps to see what you like the feel of.


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

I would agree with the other guys. A remap is the best single investment for a TT full stop.


----------



## bs0u0118 (Dec 11, 2010)

Rich196 said:


> Should be looking at sub 6 seconds to 60, as a QS is 5.7 and its only got 240 brake.


The QS is a fair bit lighter though


----------



## nathan88 (Oct 18, 2009)

Simple answer.

Search "Vag Check" and its the torque figures your interested in!


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

kazinak said:


> i have stage 1 remap 268bph and 380Nm
> mpg [smiley=book2.gif] better on long steady run, not so good at full boost :lol: :lol: :lol:


You sure its not 280nm, saying that its prob 280 lbs so you were right. Lol


----------



## nathan88 (Oct 18, 2009)

Need any more proof?.....

viewtopic.php?f=2&t=140753


----------



## kazinak (Mar 23, 2010)

nathan88 said:


> Need any more proof?.....
> 
> http://ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=140753


the best think will be try remaped car ,the difference it huge comparing to the standard 225


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

As Kaz said huge difference and easily the best bang for your buck you will get.

Having said that be warned remapping also pushes the car harder and any small
problems you have will soon become apparent be it coil packs, boost leeks or a clutch ready to say goodbye.


----------

